# Pics of you in your SS.org shirt \m/



## Leon (Aug 12, 2005)

my shirt came in yesterday  
i figured i'd start a thread where we could post these.


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2005)

Now that is one good lookin', sexy bitch right there. 

The only one I have of me right now is the Fabio one I took when they showed up. 

"Mr. Quigley is wearing a dashing ensemble of black Hanes ss.org shirt, combo'd with delightful Abercrombie jeans just in time for spring!"


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 12, 2005)

~A


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 12, 2005)

...damnit now my beer is warm!!


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 13, 2005)

Went 2nd pic-- tried to go for the metal look, come out ghetto...Oh well..




Notice my crooked ass pinky..It's from holding the heavy sword so long..


----------



## Shawn (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's a pic of me at a friends studio. 
Thanks Chris !


----------



## SevenatoR (Sep 4, 2005)

REPRESENT, BEEYOTCHES!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm tired as hell and it shows ;p


----------



## Ryan (May 1, 2007)

This thread is mandatory.  Im surprised it hasn't happened yet..
Anyway, forgive the phone-cam:

Hello Kitty metal-face brutality  






I also got the guy that works at Sam Ash to let me jam the SHRG1Z L.E. metal: )






Which played pretty awesome btw. Did you guys know it was made in Korea?


----------



## Shawn (May 1, 2007)

Ryan, 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2784&highlight=pics+of+us+in+our+ss.org+shirts



Here's an updated pic of me with a one off.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 2, 2007)

So my roommate James is like "I need to mail these uhh ... boxes" so we go down and I see a green slip, yay package! We head out with Rob to Rob's Jimmy and FUCK flat tire, so we take his full-size spare out and turns out James' jack doesn't go high enough, so we had to sit on the back of the jimmy to get the tire on  then fileld up the 10psi tire to 35psi at the gas station, then drove through campus (literally on campus) to the post office and I got my shirt, w00t. I think for the next one I'll get a medium 

mine didn't smell like man-ass but holy shit was it horrible, I put it on took a pic then took it off  It probably looks funny because of that, and I was like 200° when I took the pic


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 3, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Gyus where can I get this t-shirt?


we had a thread to order them a while ago, it might have been before you got here. We're going to have another order with different colours though.

here's my more smexy pic from to day 

I think the guy could make the logo a bit smaller on the small, it kinda goes to the sides a bit


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 3, 2007)

darren said:


> Mine arrived today!


post it up! no I just put the shirt on to take the pic and took it off, today I'm actually wearing it


----------



## darren (May 3, 2007)

I AM METALOR!





I WIELD SEVEN STRINGS AND FORGE METAL WITH MY BARE FINGERS!


----------



## telecaster90 (May 4, 2007)

Tuesday night was the Battle of the Bands at my high school and my shirt got here Monday. I wore the shirt for playing the show






This is my band, Hypecritcle Bliss. We mostly do Acoustic Grunge covers. I play lead acoustic and sing backup vocals.






I'm not sure what's happening in this picture  but I'm wearing the shirt.






\m/






Me pulling double duty

Pretty fun night, we ended up tying for second place. There's a link to our myspace in my sig


----------



## telecaster90 (May 4, 2007)

yevetz said:


> So next thread will be there too. And if you know how soon?



I'm not sure when, but I think Chris mentioned doing a few shirt orders in the near future, and also doing an order of Camo shirts as well.


----------



## g3rmanium (May 19, 2007)




----------



## settite (May 19, 2007)

Chris and I in California.


----------



## Drache713 (May 19, 2007)

Here's me with my SS.org shirt!


----------



## ohio_eric (May 19, 2007)

That RG1077XL is damn sexy.


----------



## settite (May 20, 2007)

There is my only pic of me in a ss.org shirt atm. I will have someone take one of me with my beautiful Ibanez bass!


----------



## g3rmanium (May 23, 2007)

settite said:


>



Are you wardriving in this photo?


----------



## Donnie (May 23, 2007)

darren said:


> I AM METALOR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Why the hell am I *just* seeing this?

Btw... If I could find mine(and I just got it ) I'd probably post a pic.


----------



## Berger (Jun 4, 2007)

I got mine a while back, but my camera was not being happy. But new camera now so a couple pics with the shirt on.
With the H-207




With the M-107


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jun 4, 2007)

Berger said:


> I got mine a while back, but my camera was not being happy. But new camera now so a couple pics with the shirt on.
> With the H-207
> 
> 
> ...



No offense but you seem like .....8 feet tall  nice axes by the way


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2007)

No camera at the moment. I will get one, however.


----------



## Berger (Jun 4, 2007)

no offense taken, I'm more in the realm of 6' 9" - 6' 10"
I thought about cropping them down, but I'm hoping for an xl-tall next run of shirts  

I'm thinking of selling the m-107 and the washburn 587 that is on the right in the background, and just holding on to the h-207


----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

I will squander some funds for the next run of shirts. I don't care if they end up being Drew's Liver pink. Hell, I'd buy it if Chris ripped Drew's liver out and squeezed the blood out of it and used it for a dye. 

Nice H-207, Berger.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 13, 2007)

me w/ a couple friends at "Tomb" in Boston earlier today:


----------



## noodles (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 13, 2007)

noodles said:


>


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jun 13, 2007)

Leon said:


> my shirt came in yesterday
> i figured i'd start a thread where we could post these.



Im diggin' the goatee Leon! \m/


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 16, 2007)

Your boys are pretty damn sexy!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 16, 2007)

Your Majesty said:


> Your boys are pretty damn sexy!



Believe me, we know


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 16, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Believe me, we know



Why am I not surprised that the King would make his daily statement of grace....


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 16, 2007)

I enjoy making my subjects feel important. It helps prevent me from dying of boredom here in the Office of Doom.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 24, 2007)

noodles said:


>



Insert fart joke here [ ]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2007)

Where Can I get one of these awesome shirts? keeping in mind of my location...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Where Can I get one of these awesome shirts? keeping in mind of my location...


chris orders some up every once in a while when we bitch at him enough and you can order one then, I think next time we're gonna have green shirts


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> chris orders some up every once in a while when we bitch at him enough and you can order one then, I think next time we're gonna have green shirts



Why green?


----------



## amonb (Aug 6, 2007)

and only if they can come in like xxxl, I am a fat bastard!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

I REALLY want one! How much would it be to ship one or two over here?


----------



## Leon (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

Leon getting his lounge on.


----------



## Leon (Aug 6, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Leon getting his lounge on.





nah, Bill brings the Lounge!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

Leon said:


>



Leon, I've said it before and I'll say it again probably, but those damn white pups look so good in your 7620. 
I need a black 7620 just for this reason.


----------



## Leon (Aug 15, 2007)

i never thought i'd like a black finish, but the white pickups make it manageable


----------



## navab (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey guys are these still for sale?


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 18, 2007)

navab said:


> Hey guys are these still for sale?



No


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 18, 2007)

I should make a skwissgar profile just so I can piss off toki there...


----------



## CatPancakes (Nov 28, 2007)

navab said:


> Hey guys are these still for sale?


i double that, i would love to give you money for one


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 9, 2008)

make it triple! I want some!


----------



## El Caco (Feb 9, 2008)

:cry:


----------



## dream-thief (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll join in and say I fucking want one.

XL p

I will endorse at gigs 

i figure if enough people say they want them, he'll get some more at some point


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just orderd mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 13, 2008)

Budda's expressions are goofy as all hell.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 13, 2008)

I needs to get me one of these.


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 15, 2008)

you now have a walking billboard on the gold coast .


----------



## DevilsAngel (Apr 11, 2008)

This is Bostjan in MY Sevenstring.org shirt. 






Also, notice the EIGHT string in his hand. We gotta redo it with HIS shirt and his Oni seven.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll see your pics and raise you a vid.


----------



## Steve (Jun 2, 2008)

HaGGuS said:


> you now have a walking billboard on the gold coast .



You look just like Geoff Tate, Bro!!


----------



## HaGGuS (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 22, 2008)

WOW! You do. But with shorter hair.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 1, 2008)

yevetz said:


>



I have the same guitar


----------



## El Caco (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought you had a 2027, Vova has a 2127. I have the same guitar as both of you


----------



## yevetz (Jul 2, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> I have the same guitar



No you don't


----------



## yevetz (Jul 2, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I thought you had a 2027, Vova has a 2127. I have the same guitar as both of you


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 2, 2008)

yevetz said:


>



Ah. What was the difference again?


----------



## El Caco (Jul 2, 2008)

Different finish, 2127 was Japan only and in the case of mine the 2127 is a better guitar but the 2027 looks better.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 2, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Different finish, 2127 was Japan only and in the case of mine the 2127 is a better guitar but the 2027 looks better.



Thanks, either way it's probably a badass guitar.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 4, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Different finish, 2127 was Japan only and in the case of mine the 2127 is a better guitar but the 2027 looks better.



Thatnks .........shit I can't rep you


----------



## Methilde (Sep 6, 2008)

they probably don't come in girlie sizes?? hehehe


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Sep 8, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Different finish, 2127 was Japan only and in the case of mine the 2127 is a better guitar but the 2027 looks better.









Is that you on the left?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 8, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Different finish, 2127 was Japan only and in the case of mine the 2127 is a better guitar but the 2027 looks better.



your a lefty?


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ my guess is a built in laptop camera which reverses the image


----------



## El Caco (Sep 8, 2008)

Jaaaaamie said:


> Is that you on the left?



 Um no, look at our noses and he's pretty 



MorbidTravis said:


> your a lefty?





psychoticsnoman said:


> ^^ my guess is a built in laptop camera which reverses the image



Joe is correct MBP's inbuilt camera reverses the image and I was too lazy to fix it.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Sep 9, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Um no, look at our noses and he's pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh good, we don't take too kindly to lefties round here 



















ONLY JOKE


----------



## El Caco (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2008)

You do know that this thread is about "*PICS OF YOU IN YOUR SS.ORG SHIRT."*


----------



## Leon (Sep 17, 2008)

^ damn straight!


----------



## Adriatic (Oct 26, 2008)

where do i get one? are they still on sale?


----------



## Regor (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, how come I can't find anything regarding a store for ss.org??


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 22, 2009)

Adriatic said:


> where do i get one? are they still on sale?



This, I want one guys!!! Like real bad


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



Ok, I could def rep this place better than that pile o' pixels guy. 

SRSLY DUDEZ G1VES MYS3LF A FUCKIN' SH1RT


----------



## renzoip (Jan 24, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> This, I want one guys!!! Like real bad



Me, too! Anybody knows how/where I can get one?


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 1, 2009)

I want an ss.org shirt!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 27, 2009)

I STILL WANT AN SS ORG SHIRT DAMMIT!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 27, 2009)

yes, give me one!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Apr 4, 2009)

were do we get ss.org tees at???


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 4, 2009)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> were do we get ss.org tees at???





I hope its official because I've just ordered one....


----------



## liamh (Apr 4, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I hope its official because I've just ordered one....


All you credit card details are belong to us!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 16, 2009)

If you wear a SS.org shirt, your luck with the ladies will increase 100&#37;

No more of this. 

Lots more of this. 


That is all, resume your normal programming.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I just tested this theory in the street.... 

Not a single girl waved to me


----------



## MFB (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet deal, I've been wondering where everyone got these but now I know

In other news : $28.99 for a shirt?!


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Well I just tested this theory in the street....
> 
> Not a single girl waved to me


They were just a bit scared of how awesome you have become because you now have a ss.org shirt.
They need time to adjust.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 16, 2009)

how might i obtain such a tshirt?


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> how might i obtain such a tshirt?



Wait around for someone else to design, order, and ship them out.

Works everytime, right?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## PnKnG (May 1, 2009)

I want one to 
No link to where to buy one? 
Or maybe get some people together who want one and the group order them?


----------



## Æxitosus (May 17, 2009)

Yea id like one as well, someone call me when they come in


----------



## SamSam (Jun 10, 2009)

Me wants, ME WANTS!!!

How many people do we need in to make an order? The last time I remember an open order was when I joined the site  

There seems to be interest, poll time!


----------



## El Caco (Jun 10, 2009)

Has anyone actually tried to order a shirt from the printperfection store?
Sevenstring.org Merchandise - Printfection.com


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 10, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Has anyone actually tried to order a shirt from the printperfection store?
> Sevenstring.org Merchandise - Printfection.com


THANK YOU. I will be buying one of those


----------



## El Caco (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't thank me yet, I was asking if anyone has successfully bought a shirt from the store since the changeover. I can't see why it wouldn't be fine but I am not sure.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 11, 2009)

It's seems we have a test subject to see if we can obtain said shirts of legend


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine shrunk in the washing machine which was too hot 

Epic fail!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 11, 2009)

Just wear it anyways


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Jun 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Mine shrunk in the washing machine which was too hot
> 
> Epic fail!


 


Stealthtastic said:


> Just wear it anyways


 
Yes, you will look sexy.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jun 11, 2009)

Look what I am holding. w0000t


----------



## El Caco (Jun 11, 2009)

Burn it, BURN IT NAAOOO!!!


----------



## SamSam (Jun 21, 2009)

was just gonna order one, but now it says product not found...


----------



## El Caco (Jun 21, 2009)

That's gay. Look below


----------



## El Caco (Jun 22, 2009)

SamSam said:


> was just gonna order one, but now it says product not found...



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...-org-shirts-available-again-classic-only.html


----------



## SamSam (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the link man


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 5, 2009)

i ordered one


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Dec 20, 2009)

Where do you get the SS shirts from? I'm up for repping the site at my gigs <3


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 8, 2010)

idk if i or anyone else has asked this but WHERE DOES GET ONE?!
edit:
just found it. im ordering this sheeeeez asap.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 13, 2010)

I get one today...a guy who I know from the work -a client- who has a business of uniforms for schools, I give it the design, and for 15 bucks...new shirt day.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 29, 2010)

fuck yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaa look what I get guys, my own ss.org shirt, bad pic, drunk, in a birthday party from some friend of my girlfriend.


----------



## I_infect (Apr 29, 2010)

vistaprint.com

you can upload a photo and they'll print it out. I think samples are $5 or so


----------



## malufet (May 10, 2010)

Me watching a gig last night.






http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...pid=31063535&id=1170734863&fbid=1336423208568


----------



## ridner (May 28, 2010)

how do I snag one of these shirts?


----------



## fretninjadave (May 28, 2010)

Where can I get a shirt?


----------



## scottified (Jun 6, 2010)

where can i get one?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1557429-post118.html

howabout reading the thread you lazy asses


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Jun 6, 2010)

love the t-shirt


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 24, 2011)

Theres a shirt store!?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 30, 2011)

Only seen one shirt for sale and the print was too small... I want bigger print if I'm gonna rep my fav board


----------



## Ripper1134 (Jun 8, 2011)

where do i get this gift from the norse gods you call the SS.org shirt?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sofos (Jun 16, 2011)

Sevenstring.org Original Classic Black & Silver - Metalguitarist.org Merchandise - Printfection.com


----------

